# Speedsolving Monthly Competition - 2009 04



## Jude (Apr 8, 2009)

So, here's how this competition works. I'll post 24 scrambles a month (generated by CCT), and you solve each one and take a 22/24 average. For those of you who don't know how, take off your best and worst times out of the 24 solves, and then take the mean average of the remaining 22. Programs like CCT (temporarily hosted here) can work this out for you, with a little bit of fiddling with the settings (changing the average from 10/12 --> 22/24). Also, this can obviously be done manually too, or even easier by a program such as excel. The results will be edited into this post as they come in, and then numbered at the end of the month so you can see where you came.

*NOTE*: Post your results in this thread in the form

```
Name: Average (Best time, Worst time)
```


P.S. This is just for the 3x3x3 speedsolve. If you want to do other events, do them in AvGalen's weekly competition.

Thanks, Jude.

*Scrambles for April*
1. U2 B' F2 U R2 B2 F D2 U' B2 F' R F D2 U2 R B' F D L2 R B F L R'
2. B2 F L U L' F' R2 U2 R2 B' F2 U' L D L' R D2 R' F' L2 D' B2 L2 D R'
3. R2 U' B' L2 R' B' F L' B' F2 D B' F D2 U2 R F' U2 B F L2 D B2 L D
4. D2 U' B2 F2 L' R2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 R B2 F D' U2 L B' F L B2 D' F D U
5. F L' R2 B' F' L' D' U' B2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 R' D' U2 L2 R' B' R D
6. F2 U' B2 F U' F2 D2 U2 R B' F2 L R' B' F L' D2 U' L R2 B2 F' D' F L2
7. B2 U2 B F2 L2 F' D' F' R2 D2 U2 R' B2 L' B2 L' F' R B L R D B' F' R2
8. F D' U B' D2 L2 R2 F2 L D' U2 B2 D U B F U B2 R' D U2 R' F' D2 F
9. B U2 B' D2 U2 R D R F2 L2 F L B R2 B D2 B F D' B L2 R D' U2 L2
10. D' U F2 R2 B' F' L2 R D U2 B' F D' B2 L R D2 U B L' R2 U R2 D2 B
11. U' B' F2 U B2 F' R2 D2 U2 F U R2 D L' R B' F2 D U' L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 B'
12. L' D2 U2 B' L B' L2 B F R2 U' B2 L R' B F2 U2 L2 R F D' U2 L2 R U
13. D2 U2 L' R' U B D' F2 L' R2 F L2 D' B' L R2 F D' L' R2 D' U B' F' R
14. L2 R2 U' B' F2 L D U2 L' R' F2 L' D' B' F D U R U' L2 R U2 R B' R'
15. L' R F2 L' D' L2 U' B2 D' U' R F2 D U B' U B' L' F D L F R' D' F2
16. U' L' R' F2 L' F D' B' L2 R2 F2 L' B2 D L R F U L R2 D' U' B D' F
17. U L2 R' F R' D' L R D L' D' R B F' D2 U B2 F2 U' B2 F' U B F' D
18. B2 R2 F L2 R' U' B2 F2 L' B2 F' D U B' D F2 L' F2 D F2 R' B F' L' D'
19. D L' R F R B F' D' U2 F2 D2 B L' R2 B2 F2 U2 B' U' L2 B F' R2 B2 D2
20. F R B F2 R B2 F R' D2 L B' F2 D2 U R' D' F2 U' B' D2 F' L' B R' F
21. D2 L B R' B L2 D U2 F' D U2 L' R D F2 D' F' D' U2 F2 U' F L R2 D
22. D' B F' D2 L R' D2 B2 L2 B2 D B L B L R2 B' F' L R D2 L' R' B2 U2
23. R U2 L' F' D U L2 R B' F2 L2 B' D2 U2 B F2 D L2 F D L2 F2 L' R2 F
24. D2 B2 D2 U2 L' B' U' B F2 L' B D2 F' L' B2 F U B2 F L2 R U' L F' D2

*Results for April*

Fazrulz: 12.52 (9.61, 15.61)
Simon Crawford: 14.01 (10.73, 17.04)
Escher: 14.46 (11.87, 16.21)
David Woner: 14.79 (10.98, 16.56)
Ellis: 16.75 (13.49, 19.19)
Brian Y. : 17.96 (13.27, 19.54)
Maarten Smit: 18.06(12.18, 23.30)
Jude: 21.73 (14.14, 25.88)
Maxwell L: 21.86 ( 14.66 , 30.68 )
Luis Becerril: 22.36 (17.74, 25.52)
Lord Voldemort: 22.47 (15.83, 29.00)
Justin Jaffray: 23.18 (18.66, 32.06)
Edam: 24.27 (19.11, 29.84)
snowmous: 26.35 (18.06, 35.88)
Mike Hughey: 27.11 (19.49, 44.06)
Cookingfat: 31.57 (27.94, 38.68)
Cornelius Dieckmann: 32.13 (25.94, 59.86 )
Uku Kruusamägi: 40.01 (29.42, 51.95)
shicklegroober: 40.29 (32.78, 51.97)
Alifianto Adi : 40.37 (28.47, 51.11)
Joe R: 43.80 (32.78, 65.90)
Michael Erskine: 50.39 (39.00, 1:06.03)
Mats 61.29 (50.38, 90.81)


----------



## Escher (Apr 8, 2009)

Rowan Kinneavy - 14.46 (11.87, 16.21)

Whoa, this was really, really good, and very consistent for me. SD of 1.00, and i can't believe i didn't mess any up!
RA of 5: 13.54 (SD : 0.63 )
RA of 12: 14.09

Oh, and all of these were non lucky.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 8, 2009)

Alifianto Adi : 40.37 (28.47, 51.11)

The 28 is not lucky


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 8, 2009)

Simon Crawford: 14.01 (10.73, 17.04)

Good. Started off poorly, but improved.


----------



## Novriil (Apr 8, 2009)

Novriil - 40.01 (29.42, 51.95)


YUHHUU!! new pb


----------



## Escher (Apr 8, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Simon Crawford: 14.01 (10.73, 17.04)
> 
> Good. Started off poorly, but improved.



bah, the only reason I'm not more annoyed that you beat me by quite a bit in average and single is because you nearly got sub 14, which is really impressive!


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 8, 2009)

Heh, had an average of 25 of 13.8 earlier


----------



## Escher (Apr 8, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Heh, had an average of 25 of 13.8 earlier



You need to stop improving Simon! I was supposed to be catching you up! Looks like tomorrow is going to be another epic solving day


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 8, 2009)

I have badminton, football and revision tomorrow, but that won't stop me doing at least an average of 100  Also, the average of 25 was 13.60


----------



## Edam (Apr 9, 2009)

Average: 24.27
Standard Deviation: 2.60
Best Time: 19.11
Worst Time: 29.84

yum


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 9, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Uku Kruusamägi - 40.01 (29.42, 51.95)
> 
> 
> YUHHUU!! new pb



Wew.. Your average faster a bit from me


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 9, 2009)

Justin Jaffray: 23.18 (18.66, 32.06)

I appear to be getting better 

Best RA of 5 was 21.37 (really good)


----------



## snowmous (Apr 9, 2009)

*snowmous:* 26.35 (*18.06*, *35.88*)

I appear to be getting better 

Best RA of 5 was 21.55 (really good)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 9, 2009)

Mats 61.29 (50.38, 90.81)

Really better than last month even though the average is worse.
But four really bad solves among the 25 (ought it not be 24?)
makes that. I want to remove the four best and the four worst


----------



## Escher (Apr 9, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> But four really bad solves among the 25 (ought it not be 24?)
> makes that. I want to remove the four best and the four worst



shh, my 25th solve is a nice counting 12.xy


----------



## shicklegroober (Apr 9, 2009)

40.29 (32.78, 51.97)


Standard Deviation: 04.68

New personal best, average and single.
So hyped!


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 11, 2009)

22.47 (15.83, 29.00)
Best RA of 5: 20.28
Best RA of 12: 21.62
Standard Deviation: 2.99

Bad SD, bad solves at the beginning (I was still in big cube mode ), kind of bad average. I'm only happy about everything being sub 30 and the 15.83 (non lucky). It's my second best computer times solve.

EDIT: My 5 week progress is only 1.4 seconds... that sucks


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 11, 2009)

Why is 1.4 seconds in just over a month bad? In 6 months, you'll be around 6 seconds, as my rate of improvement was pretty constant over a sixth month period from where you are.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 11, 2009)

Escher said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > But four really bad solves among the 25 (ought it not be 24?)
> ...



yeah, mine is a new single PB too, and I'd really like it to count.

David Woner
14.79 (10.98, 16.56)
best RA 12: 14.55
yay for PBs!


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 12, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Why is 1.4 seconds in just over a month bad? In 6 months, you'll be around 6 seconds, as my rate of improvement was pretty constant over a sixth month period from where you are.



Wow 
That just made my day.
I'll be easily sub-20 by the competition!

And I suppose my rate of growth is naturally slower than when I was 25-28 seconds, which is what I was comparing to.

And I just realized I actually set a non-lucky PB in this average 25. Sweet!


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 12, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Why is 1.4 seconds in just over a month bad? In 6 months, you'll be around 6 seconds, as my rate of improvement was pretty constant over a sixth month period from where you are.
> ...



Wait, you won't be 6 seconds, you could have dropped 6 seconds


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 12, 2009)

I figured that for myself 
I wouldn't mind being 6 seconds in 6 months though...


----------



## Faz (Apr 14, 2009)

12.52 (9.61, 15.61)

Naiiiiiiiiiiice!

Average of
12: 12.02
5: 11.42


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 16, 2009)

Luis Becerril: 22.36 (17.74, 25.52)


----------



## maxcube (Apr 16, 2009)

Maxwell L: 21.86 ( 14.66 , 30.68 )

The 14 was non-lucky. O__________o 

30 was a POP. ( Yes the C4Y cube can POP )

SD of 3.86. 


I am soooo consistent.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 16, 2009)

Cornelius Dieckmann: 32.13 ( 25.94 , 59.86 )


----------



## byu (Apr 16, 2009)

Brian Y. : 17.96 (13.27, 19.54)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2009)

Not sure which we were supposed to do, so I calculated it both ways.

As an average of 23/25 over all 25 scrambles:
Mike Hughey: 27.06 (19.49, 44.06)

or as an average of 22/24 for the first 24:
Mike Hughey: 27.11 (19.49, 44.06)

This is a big step back from last month for me, but it's still a pretty good average by my standards. Standard deviation was 5.02 - I was all over the place.

I had 2 OLL skips and a PLL skip in this one average. Pretty amazing.


----------



## byu (Apr 16, 2009)

I did a 22/24 from the first 24, I don't know why there was an extra one.


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 17, 2009)

byu said:


> I did a 22/24 from the first 24, I don't know why there was an extra one.



Yeah, me too, I assumed it was a mistake.


----------



## maxcube (Apr 17, 2009)

Yalow said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > I did a 22/24 from the first 24, I don't know why there was an extra one.
> ...



I think that is an extra one in case you get a DNF.


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 17, 2009)

maxcube said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...



That sounds good, but it's a 22/24 anyway, so it's for 2 DNFs?


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

Who could DNF twice in one session (other than a DNF princess)?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 17, 2009)

byu said:


> Who could DNF twice in one session (other than a DNF princess)?



If the session is long enough I think anyone can do it. Of course with normal
cubing you can always start over when you mess up... (as opposed to bld)


----------



## Jude (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry, the 25th is a mistake, I edited it out now  Also, 
Jude: 21.73 (14.14, 25.88)
I'm now very confident I could easily be sub 20 with a usable DIY. I had 3 solves with my DIY which didn't pop, and they were 14.14, 15.91 and 17.97, and they were all non lucky :\


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 23, 2009)

Maarten Smit: 18.06(12.18, 23.30)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 23, 2009)

Michael Erskine: 50.39 (39.00, 1:06.03)

Happy with this set - some nice solves


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 24, 2009)

I should have warmed up more, not that many were sub-30. 

31.57 (27.94, 38.68)


----------



## jsh33 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey, this is my first time doing the monthly comp. Where are the settings for 10/12 --> 22/24 in CCT?
I looked in File - Configuration - Options, but I can't seem to find it :confused:
(I'm using Linux)

Thanks


----------



## Ryouko (Apr 27, 2009)

Joe R: 43.80 (32.78, 65.90)
I had one pop, but it was on the last turn, and that 65.9 was because someone was talking to me and I completely messed up the PLL.


----------



## Ellis (May 1, 2009)

almost forgot!

Ellis: 16.75 (13.49, 19.19)


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

Nice last minute competing. Will Jude start 2009 05 tomorrow?


----------



## Ellis (May 1, 2009)

Well, it would be today for him. I would give it at least a few days though


----------



## Escher (May 1, 2009)

yeah, you guys forget that jude barely goes on here any more... I'll remind him in school today, he'll probably do it this evening or this weekend


----------

